# Cleaning Question



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 19, 2012)

Tumbled this guy and got compound residue in the inward rolled lip.  Any ideas on how to get it out.  Any ideas on preventing this from happening. Thanks for any info.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 19, 2012)

You can try soaking it in bleach. It wont nessisarily remove it but it may make it less apparent.
 You might get some results soaking with muriatic acid too if its a disolvable residue.

 Neither should affect the glass.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks I will let you know if that works.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 19, 2012)

when I said soaking I meant like overnight..just to be clear.


----------



## diggerdirect (Jan 19, 2012)

I soak the bottle, usually in just soap & water for a few hours after tumbling, then use a good size syringe, suck up some solution and sorta 'jet stream' it into the crevices, works good on those partially open bubbles to. For the inside I use some plastic tubing bent to direct the stream & slid over the needle. Smaller the nozzle end the better the results.


   CAUTION wear eye protection! (atleast until you've done a few because it can splatter.) I would use goggles anytime I used bleach or another chemical that could get in your eyes with this method.

 Al


----------



## chosi (Jan 19, 2012)

I have good luck removing the residue with a product called Lime-a-way.
 Usually a couple minutes soak gets ride of the residue, unless the residue has worked it's way into a bubble or crevice, in which case a long soak of a day or two may be required.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 22, 2012)

Okay tried the acid, lime away and blowing air and water into the rolled lip, no luck.  Even tried soaking it in coke, no luck.  Have not given up, thanks for the tips.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Jan 22, 2012)

thats a tough one. Usually it will clean out with some effort.
 Only other thing I can think of is use some of those denture cleaning tablets. Never tried it though.


----------



## redbeardrelics (Jan 24, 2012)

You would think that if there was a way for that grime to get in there under the lip, there would also be a way to get it out, but sometimes not.
  If you have access to a dental water pick, I would suggest you give it a try. They are much more effective than running water from a faucet or even a garden hose nozzell. I have one that usually will get stains like that out. It works even better if you add a drop or two of dish detergent into the water reservoir, and let the bottle soak over night before injecting the small high velocity water jet up under that folded lip.... good luck


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 25, 2012)

Okay, I will try to get a hold of one and give it a try.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I' am agree with you.[] But to high acid solution might hurt the glass it is happened to me once.[]


----------

